# What is in your back yard?



## mtlogcabin

This picture was taken with a remote motion sensor camera. The grizzly was coming into the back yard to feed on the apple tree in the middle of the day.


----------



## BSSTG

Greetings

A real man would chase him off the apples with a broom!

BS


----------



## Gregg Harris

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> This picture was taken with a remote motion sensor camera. The grizzly was coming into the back yard to feed on the apple tree in the middle of the day.


I told you there was good reasons I wanted to relocate to Montana. This is one.


----------



## mtlogcabin

> I told you there was good reasons I wanted to relocate to Montana. This is one.


GregThis isinformation I got from a ranger at Glacier who says he’s had too many closecalls with grizzly and black bears!



He says alwaysremember:

When engaged in activities in bear country, officials advisewearing little bells to warn bears 

of your presence so as to surprise them and to carrypepper spray to use in case of a close 

encounter with a bear.



To tell if you are in black bear or grizzly bear territory -check the scat. 

Black bear scat contains little berries and sometimes bits offur. 

Grizzly bear scat contains little bells and smells likepepper spray.

J


----------



## cda

You have a permit to keep bear ???


----------



## ewenme

I think a real man would offer the Grizzly bear all the apples he could eat and tell him to have a nice winter!


----------



## Francis Vineyard

McIntosh are good for cooking too!

Francis


----------



## Alias

Funny video -

Bear Vs. Angry Woman Video

Sue


----------



## pwood

mtl,

  last week ten feet out the kitchen window stood a nice 4x4 buck eating the wifes roses. she said "shoot it hun"  i did! three times with the bb gun with three pumps. He finally ran off. next day walking to the garden to pick some tomatoes and cucumbers i noticerd the grapes were moving so i figured the dam buck was back. I threw a rock and hollered at the 300# black bear thirty feet from ,me and i was 50' from the house. He stood up taller than me and i did what any real man would do. I ran to the house screaming like a little girl as he was runnig the other way. Seeing your bear; i prefer my bear:mrgreen:


----------



## 97catintenn

I just left a residence to quote a back porch and found this decorative piece.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




View attachment 606


View attachment 606


/monthly_2012_10/toilet.jpg.55c0490944f58740df637e86ed7f562d.jpg


----------



## cda

Alias said:
			
		

> Funny video -Bear Vs. Angry Woman*Video
> 
> Sue


Yep, that is why women should be in charge of the world


----------



## Daddy-0-

White tail NOT an elk.

View attachment 607


View attachment 607


/monthly_2012_10/WGI_0189.JPG.c13a55f322e2e1c81aebf66a5c922648.JPG


----------



## Daddy-0-

Big buck...small antlers

View attachment 608


View attachment 608


/monthly_2012_10/WGI_0214.JPG.d24ac66f1474ebd1645215db9d398407.JPG


----------



## Daddy-0-

Lots of turkeys. Gotta love Virginia!

View attachment 609


View attachment 609


/monthly_2012_10/WGI_0317.JPG.ad9ccf7a1e51373b2503d2ebbbc43f06.JPG


----------



## Uncle Bob




----------



## mtlogcabin

First fawn this year


----------



## fatboy

Now that's some cool stuff..............


----------



## Builder Bob

That serves dual purpose ---- a grill and an ice chest...

[





97catintenn said:


> I just left a residence to quote a back porch and found this decorative piece. /QUOTE]


----------



## mark handler

Builder Bob said:


> View attachment 2300
> 
> That serves dual purpose ---- a grill and an ice chest...
> 
> [


That's just wrong....


----------



## mark handler

mtlogcabin said:


> This picture was taken with a remote motion sensor camera. The grizzly was coming into the back yard to feed on the apple tree in the middle of the day.


We have invaded their territory....


----------



## Francis Vineyard

A colleague in my office took these last Sunday


----------



## cda

Builder Bob said:


> View attachment 2300
> 
> That serves dual purpose ---- a grill and an ice chest...
> 
> [





There has to be a joke punchline there


----------



## cda

Francis Vineyard said:


> A colleague in my office took these last Sunday




Come on it is 8:01,,   I need my building permit!!!!!

Darn civil servants, must be drinking thier Starbucks


----------



## cda

Builder Bob said:


> View attachment 2300
> 
> That serves dual purpose ---- a grill and an ice chest...
> 
> [




I wonder what type of solid fuel that is???


----------



## Builder Bob

CDA - really trying to keep the conversation at a G to PG rating.........


----------



## Francis Vineyard

CDA, it appears to meet the IECC as biomass for on-site renewable energy.


----------



## ICE

This happened in many backyards all at once.

http://www.wimp.com/rain-bomb-caught-on-camera/


----------



## my250r11

ICE said:


> This happened in many backyards all at once.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/rain-bomb-caught-on-camera/


WOW! that was cool to see!


----------



## ICE

Let's not forget the front yard.....it's hard to imagine what the backyard looks like.   I was across the street delivering a notice of a permit that was about to expire because nothing has happened for six months.  None of this was there six months ago.




As Dolly Parton will tell you, it costs a lot to look this cheap.
I guess I just don't like the color yellow.


----------



## my250r11

ICE said:


> Let's not forget the front yard.....it's hard to imagine what the backyard looks like.   I was across the street delivering a notice of a permit that was about to expire because nothing has happened for six months.  None of this was there six months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Dolly Parton will tell you, it costs a lot to look this cheap.
> I guess I just don't like the color yellow.



So is that landscaping or retaining walls in your part of the world?


----------



## ICE

That's all la-la-landscape.


----------



## ICE

http://digg.com/video/microburst-plane?utm_medium=email&utm_source=digg


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Woke them up sleeping in my compost pile this morning




There are more but I can't get the photo's to orientate upright position


----------



## Francis Vineyard

They hung around for 6 hrs. having their honeymoon.  At about noon towards the end of their stay both bears stood up facing each other then she roared and slapped him.  Eventually he came up to our rear deck and my wife could see where she hit him.  The next morning they had returned; I shot a video but I'm unable to send it from my government issued Andriod; file too large.  However I did manage to reduce the size and send it as a picture.  The male is shown here using a pink dogwood tree to scratch his belling.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

They are seen more frequently now days . . .


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Snow Deer?


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/jack-russell-terrier-doesnt-know-how-small-he-is/


----------



## mtlogcabin

https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=!ANH9RV09mqrgd7M&cid=8E6D8411342D5BAE&id=8E6D8411342D5BAE!463&parId=8E6D8411342D5BAE!194&o=OneUp

https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=...2D5BAE!460&parId=8E6D8411342D5BAE!194&o=OneUp

About 150 feet from the house


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Since none of the wild flowers took this year, probably owing to some flooding . . .



Thought we would put out some bird seeds and this is what we got . . .


----------



## Francis Vineyard




----------



## my250r11

That little bear thanks you for dinner, lol


----------



## Francis Vineyard

As did the bigger bear . . .


----------



## cda

Q: "How do you tell a brown bear from a grizzly bear?"

- Climb a tree.  If the bear climbs the tree and eats you, it's a brown bear.  

If it knocks the tree down and then eats you, it's a grizzly bear.


----------



## cda

Francis Vineyard said:


> As did the bigger bear . . .
> View attachment 2919
> 
> View attachment 2920




Maybe you can use one of these


https://www.amazon.com/Orbit-62100-...pID=41PWNXrYVGL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


Just make sure you link amazon thru the forum web site


Works on burglars also 


https://www.wfaa.com/mobile/article...with-motion-activated-sprinkler/287-571331126


----------



## fatboy

Not quite as stunning as bears......but this was on my 8' blade frame this week, the hatch was actually yesterday, the image is as of this morning.

Pretty cool, did not know they were turtle dove eggs, till I scared mama of the nest.


----------



## fatboy

Mama dove....still waiting for the second one.....quality not as good, I had to crop it, I was about 15 ' away at the time.


----------



## fatboy

Mr. Rabbit making himself comfortable.


----------

